# Comparing AP1 to AP2(.5)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I now have 4 days of seat time in my Model S 85 loaner with AP1 and that equates to somewhere around 150-200 autopilot miles and I thought I would share my findings.

AP1 advantages

More confident lane changes
Shows trucks
Shows vehicles around you 
AP2(.5) advantages

Much more stable with less ping ponging (especially noticeable at higher speeds)
My overall review, I feel much more confident in my Model 3 with autopilot on. This car has a tendency to sway a lot. With the right scroll wheel in place for speed/follow distance I think we have a home run with Model 3 autopilot!

For reference the Model S is running 2018.18


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I now have 4 days of seat time in my Model S 85 loaner with AP1 and that equates to somewhere around 150-200 autopilot miles and I thought I would share my findings.
> 
> AP1 advantages
> 
> ...


Sounds like AP2 is at the very least on parity with AP1 now!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I now have 4 days of seat time in my Model S 85 loaner with AP1 and that equates to somewhere around 150-200 autopilot miles and I thought I would share my findings.
> 
> AP1 advantages
> 
> ...


Interesting, I have not experienced any ping-ponging in Red Dragon. Only 'drawback' is it clearly does not work in construction zones.
Other than than, it is very impressive and I use it wherever I can and reasonable!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Maevra said:


> Sounds like AP2 is at the very least on parity with AP1 now!


On the important stuff I'd say it's equal or better.



Michael Russo said:


> Interesting, I have not experienced any ping-ponging in Red Dragon. Only 'drawback' is it clearly does not work in construction zones.
> Other than than, it is very impressive and I use it wherever I can and reasonable!


I drive the same route everyday so it's been a fairly consistent test. This Model S has a few hiccups, but don't get me wrong overall smooth. There is a sweeping turn that my Model 3 handles at 75 MPH without a problem dead center in the lane and the Model S put me over the line which freaked me out a bit. Another spot where the highway exit lane is oversized and my Model 3 will slowly move to hug a line until both lines get closer and the car re-centers, where as the Model S swayed back and forth.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I miss the trucks and motorcycles in the instrument cluster


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh I found something else. 

Pro for AP1 auto lane change works off the highway.


----------

